# USDA census



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

How important is it to tell the usda everything they want to know.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Most folks think it is intrusive.

I have come to believe it helps the USDA understand the state of Ag here in the U.S.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

bluefarmer said:


> How important is it to tell the usda everything they want to know.


Everything you tell them is basically, in the end, used against you, and the interests of farmers and ranchers like you.

Nothing good ever comes out of the politicians getting to snoop through folk's business...

When's the last time they passed a law or regulation that WORKED IN YOUR FAVOR??

I refuse to cooperate.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Catch 22. I filled out the one in 2012.....and the 2017 Census will go out in December(I think). The really bad part is that I have been told if you are ever audited by the IRS that they will access this info, in spite of claims otherwise. Just because someone says "we will protect your info", does not mean that they will. We have already seen what happened to some ag folks with their private info being released by the government in the last two years....peta and other groups then used the info to "attack" individual farms that they felt "deserved" their wrath.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Years ago when I was a building contractor in Craig Colorado they started a use tax on building materials. If you took your local receipts in the the building department you would get that money back. I was just a ploy by the city of find out how much the contractors were making. I never did take my receipts in, it was not worth the time; of course it just got passed on to the consumer. The city finally dropped that program; I don't think it had the effect they thought it would have. It all comes down the control.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if one would say they are growing 80 acres of poppies how long it would be before a DEA agent would show up to look and ask questions.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I wonder if one would say they are growing 80 acres of poppies how long it would be before a DEA agent would show up to look and ask questions.


Probably about 48 hours....or less.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I am an insurance agent and yes deal with Obamacare. From their own web site here is info they collect already and use for this. So do they collect and use info for other things??

https://www.healthcare.gov/how-we-use-your-data/




When you apply, CMS verifies the information you provide with these organizations and agencies to determine your eligibility to purchase a qualified health plan through the Marketplace and, if you choose, for help paying for health coverage:

Social Security may verify your Social Security numbers (SSNs) and citizenship status.
The U.S. Department of Homeland Security may verify your immigration status and/or naturalized citizenship status.
The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) may verify your household income and family size; the income of household members may also be verified with the Social Security Administration and with a consumer credit reporting agency
A consumer credit reporting agency may verify your employment information.
The employers listed on your application may verify your eligibility for employer-sponsored health plans.
The State Medical Assistance (Medicaid) office, the Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP), the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs, Medicare, Peace Corps, U.S. Department of Defense (for TRICARE), U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the Office of Personnel Management (OPM), and the Small Business Health Option Programs (SHOP) that operate in your state may verify your eligibility for and/or enrollment in health coverage programs.


Do not worry, we know the Federal Government never has a data breach.


----------

